# Asus Taichi 21 outer screen does not work



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2014)

"Anyone who upgraded to Windows 8.1 and having problems with the touchscreen taichi switch app roll back your video card driver to 9.17.10.2857 the latest Intel driver bundled with 8.1 is not compatible with the Asus Taichi screen switching app "

So on windows 8.1 the outer screen is useless unless you revert to the old video drivers and windows 8. I've had this laptop for less than a month. I want to return it now as I've lost the functionality of the outer screen and all the taichi features so it is just a standard ultrabook now. Do you guys think this is enough for a return?


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 26, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> "Anyone who upgraded to Windows 8.1 and having problems with the touchscreen taichi switch app roll back your video card driver to 9.17.10.2857 the latest Intel driver bundled with 8.1 is not compatible with the Asus Taichi screen switching app "
> 
> So on windows 8.1 the outer screen is useless unless you revert to the old video drivers and windows 8. I've had this laptop for less than a month. I want to return it now as I've lost the functionality of the outer screen and all the taichi features so it is just a standard ultrabook now. Do you guys think this is enough for a return?


I have a TAICHI31 and I've just left it on win8 after hearing the horror stories of the 8.1 upgrade for taichi. You should be able to revert back to win8 and have a fully functioning taichi again. I doubt it is a valid excuse for a return. I guess it depends on the attitude of the people from where you got it from.


Most of the issues associated with the taichi are to do with the intel graphics driver not responding to the taichi specific apps. This is taken from the win8.1 driver list for taichi.
Description Intel Graphics Driver
Prior to Windows 8.1 upgrade, please run Windows Update and install ALL updates, including optional updates, to minimize the risk of incompatibility.
After the upgrade, please run Windows Update again. If you still experience issue with this device, please install this driver. (This driver is for Windows 8.1 upgrade.)
File Size 149.29 MBytesupdate 2014/02/20


----------



## Kursah (Apr 26, 2014)

I had driver issues with my Intel GPU + AMD GPU with Win 8.1 that were solved by Windows 8 drivers for both components as well. It was a challenge as I am so accustomed to newer drivers. Proprietary controlled or compatible drivers forced on laptops are a pain in the ass for sure.

Most of my issues were from the Intel GPU + Win 8.1 drivers + Win 8.1. But like I said...Win 8 drivers fixed it, and even though they were older were also able to provide better gaming performance along with the same long battery life I expect from my haswell-based laptop. The newer intel drivers just didn't cut it on all fronts. The original Dell 8.1 driver had shit performance...it was total garbage. The newest direct Intel driver had decent performance but had issues with sleep/resume. The older 8 drivers have no issues, and better performance. I finally decided that I'm okay with that..I got a great deal on this laptop and it provided 1080p gaming power for my older games via Intel GPU and newer games via AMD HD8850...I know I'm on a different laptop without 2 screens or touch...but similar issues with having to use older drivers.

I wouldn't let that deter ya, as it's happening more and more. I hope this isn't a foreshadow of how ugly Windows 9 is going to be for portables. 

If you can't get a positive attitude about it with old drivers that work well, I'd say take it back because even when it performs well it will no longer meet your expectations because it can never surpass disappointment. 

I hop you get it sorted or replaced with something that makes you happy. For ultraportable touch lappys I really like the Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro...pretty amazing part.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> So on windows 8.1 the outer screen is useless unless you revert to the old video drivers and windows 8. I've had this laptop for less than a month. I want to return it now as I've lost the functionality of the outer screen and all the taichi features so it is just a standard ultrabook now. Do you guys think this is enough for a return?



You don't have to revert to 8.1, you just have to uninstall the bundled 8.1 video driver and install the older driver ASUS supplies.  I just did this on a Taichi 21 last week and it works fine with 8.1.

Intel changed something in their driver and it broke the Taichi app. I'm sure eventually ASUS will update the app to work with the newer driver, but for now rolling back to the older driver is a suitable solution.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok thanks guys for the replies. I don't really use the outer screen but when people ask to see it work and you can't its a bit of a let down. Are there any perf comparisons between windows 8 and 8.1 Intel HD drivers?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 26, 2014)

Not that I've noticed. I'm not aware of any direct comparo's either. 

I have fewer issues and more consistent performance with 8 vs 8.1 drivers on my i4200U GPU (HD4400). That's just by "seat of the pants" in games like SW Empire at War that won't run on a secondary GPU...or WH40k that plays great. The Dell 8.1 drivers had SHIT performance and so-so stability. The Intel 8.1 drivers has SHIT stability and good performance. The Dell 8 drivers have good stability and performance.

Odds are it's not enough for you to really notice.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Ok thanks guys for the replies. I don't really use the outer screen but when people ask to see it work and you can't its a bit of a let down. Are there any perf comparisons between windows 8 and 8.1 Intel HD drivers?


Not much point in worrying about it. It is Intel graphics, the performance is pretty terrible as it is.  So what's a 10% difference* really amount to, maybe 1FPS?

*I'm not saying the difference is 10%, in fact that would be a pretty extreme difference for just a driver difference.  I'm just saying even if it was a 10% difference, it wouldn't amount to anything noticeable.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 27, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Not much point in worrying about it. It is Intel graphics, the performance is pretty terrible as it is.  So what's a 10% difference* really amount to, maybe 1FPS?
> 
> *I'm not saying the difference is 10%, in fact that would be a pretty extreme difference for just a driver difference.  I'm just saying even if it was a 10% difference, it wouldn't amount to anything noticeable.


Yeh my thoughts too. I have heard some people say on the taichi owners lounge that on some games there is a noticeable difference, I think Rome 2 and GRID were some of the games they were talking about. But tbh the computer wasn't designed with gaming in mind, I can run SCII, CoH and BC2 on low settings with playable fps to still have fun. Only the computer gets VERY hot ~92C and it can throttle sometimes which would negate the performance increase of a driver upgrade anyway.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 28, 2014)

I rang up Asus and basically they said there is a bios update but they cannot help me in doing this. It says it helps by installing new drivers or something. Not to sure. I might give it a go


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 29, 2014)

They accepted the return. Got a 15.6 Inch high end envy instead. Much better, apart from the clickpad. The clickpad on the taichi was really good, mac good.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 29, 2014)

1nf3rn0x said:


> They accepted the return. Got a 15.6 Inch high end envy instead. Much better, apart from the clickpad. The clickpad on the taichi was really good, mac good.


Cool, nice to see they accepted the return. That would never happen where I live haha. The envy would be a heap more powerful. The taichi is getting on a bit for age now anyway.


----------



## robinlterrell (Jul 21, 2014)

ASUS TAICHI 21 OWNERS WE NEED TO UNITE.  ASUS has abandoned us with a poorly designed device that is fundamentally incompatible with Windows 8 and I have been told by ASUS they will not support my machine if I update to Windows 8.1 - even though Windows 8.1 is an update and not an upgrade, fixes several bugs in Windows 8 and has Miracast technology so that I can wirelessly project my screen on a TV or Projector.

I believe we should all have the option of abandoning the dual screen and have this machine replaced with a comparable ultrabook.

I have done three system resets, downloaded several new drivers and a bios upgrade and had the machine at the service center for two weeks and the problems continue.

ASUS has discontinued the Taichi 21 and 31.  We have been duped.

IF YOU AGREE JOIN ME IN A TWITTER CAMPAIGN TO LET ASUS KNOW WE DEMAND JUSTICE.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 21, 2014)

robinlterrell said:


> ASUS TAICHI 21 OWNERS WE NEED TO UNITE.  ASUS has abandoned us with a poorly designed device that is fundamentally incompatible with Windows 8 and I have been told by ASUS they will not support my machine if I update to Windows 8.1 - even though Windows 8.1 is an update and not an upgrade, fixes several bugs in Windows 8 and has Miracast technology so that I can wirelessly project my screen on a TV or Projector.
> 
> I believe we should all have the option of abandoning the dual screen and have this machine replaced with a comparable ultrabook.
> 
> ...


Oh sure forget about us Taichi 31 owners 

A social media campaign won't help with anything apart from maybe discouraging potential consumers from buying Asus products which may cause sales figures to drop over a quarter (or more likely a year). And even so it would most likely be only a very small drop and by the time anything would be done by Asus, consumers that own a Taichi have probably moved on to a different notebook. Asus won't support us it's pretty simple and besides, even if legal action were taken in the form of a class action lawsuit, that would involve lots of time, effort and money that most people don't have. Also I suspect that a HUGE technology company that Asus is would have pretty damn good lawyers to try and sneak their way out of any charges or damages.

If you think that any sort of campaign will help, just look at the Volkswagen DSG gearbox problems that have plagued VWs fitted with them. HEAPS AND HEAPS of forum threads about the problems and even TV media made articles about it but still VW insist it isn't their fault. Even though they are life-threatening (I know first-hand), VW refuse to take action in refunding, replacing or fixing the problems. Only recently have they done anything and here in Australia at least that took about 2 years (about 6 years after they were first introduced in VWs and problems arose) after I sold mine before they advised to take it in for a 'look-over' to see if there was anything that needed fixing where they would probably say 'oh that's the way it is meant work'. That doesn't cut it for me along with most other owners and past-owners.

Unfortunately consumers can get screwed over by big companies. Sh*t happens :'(









Also as a note I've been really happy with my local Asus repair shop, super quick and informative of everything. My taichi 31 has been in 3 times now. Twice needing motherboard replacements and once for a new AC power pack (and they also fixed the keyboard backlight without me asking which was cool).


----------



## mogyie (Oct 13, 2014)

I just had this issue resolved...Finally!!

Here is the process I was taken through to make it work....
1 - First I visited www.service.asus.com
2 - Selected Taichi21
3 - Selected Windows 8.1
4 - downloaded the Bios-UTILITY and installed it.
5 - Then Downloaded the Bios 211
6 - Searched for the WinFlash Bios that I installed and opened it.
7 - Asked me to loacte the bios to update, thus I directed it to the location for Bios 211
8 - Bios Utility opened and did it's thing.
9 - The system shut down and when I restarted - everything worked.


----------



## badbaddog (Jan 4, 2015)

Mogyie, thanks for that. I gave my daughter a Taichi21 for Christmas and the Win8.1 update managed to trash it.

In Step 5 had to download BIOS 205 (TAICHI21A), 211 was rejected by WinFlash (downloaded in step 4).

I also had to download the Intel Graphics Driver from the VGA downloads. I had to run this after Step 9 to get the second screen to work.

You set me in the right direction, thanks.


----------



## Stuart Hood (Aug 26, 2016)

The last message from badbaddog worked for me too.

Just replying for anyone else who is late to this game and to add that I upgraded to Windows 10 last year.  I downloaded the driver from:

https://www.asus.com/support/Download/3/475/0/1/MenV86lpG0IwsOIi/8
So despite it looking like Asus don't actively support Windows 10 (I chose O*thers* in the OS dropdown), the driver upgrade worked for me.  No promises for the other upgrades.

One other point that was not clear to me (being a tad on the slow side) was the process to upgrade the BIOS is, simply:

save the (extracted) driver from the above link to your desktop
reboot into the BIOS config (see: https://www.asus.com/my/support/faq/1008829)
goto Advanced options and navigate to the file you saved (in the bottom left section)
*Note*: it does verify it is a compatible driver.

I will provide screen shots if requested.


----------

